# OT: Middle School basketball



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay, last year I made the basketball team but got cut. I was allowed to be a water boy and a sub for the team but that was it, I want to be able to show my coach I am loads better than that. I'm a 5'7 160 pound Forward, I'm not too fast but I am strong. I am a great scorer and I play decent defense. Any ways I can improve my game? My coach said to rank ourselves, I ranked me a 5 out of 10, I want to be atleast a 9 by the end of October, when basketball starts. How can I do this?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

What's your verticle?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I have no idea, but I can touch 10 foot net about half way. and I can grab 9, I think.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Get a Steve Nash basketball training DVD?

Or go to a part and play a heck of a lot of pick-up games. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Did I say grab? I meant touch, some times if I get up high enough I can grab.

Any real help would be great (edwardych)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bring that D up, do some drills on the defensive end, all coaches love Defense.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds crazy, but soccer will help your coordination.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh yea, no offense, but lose some weight. This is for your own good.

Try to get to like, 145.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

none taken, I'm losing weight really fast though, and I'm mostly muscle.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You're 16 years old and in middle school? :raised_ey


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

My age on the site lies, I'm 13.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Saint Baller, to measure your vertical, do this.

1. Get a pencil and stand in front of a wall. Now mark the highest you can reach without jumping.
2. With pencil in hand, jump as high as you can (no stepping in a jumping or getting any kind of head start, just jump off of two feet) and make a mark on the wall.
3. Measure the distance between the two marks.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, no offense but 160's kind of pushing it. Hell I'm a 6 foot 170 pounder and that's barely normal weight.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

dude don't worry bout your weight that much if your muscly. Try increasing your leg muscles by doing squats to give you more explosiveness w/ your first step. Dribble a tennis ball for a while, this actually works well with coordination. Do a couple foot work stuff like soccer or find a rhythym by doing a little boxing. Boxing footwork can help moving side to side for defense.

Use your brain when playing defense, if your wingspan is short block your opponents eyes when shooting. If your wingspan is long watchout for careless arm movement. Defense is kind of a natural thing so its really hard to increase your defending skills in a short time.

Or watch alot of old basketball games and just analyze what they do


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Steriods? I can hook you up ^.-


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Yeah, no offense but 160's kind of pushing it. Hell I'm a 6 foot 170 pounder and that's barely normal weight.


 160 is pushing it, I know I should be aroun 150ish less or more. My doctor told me though that I'm fine though, because I am very muscular.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint are you a good shooter? Shooting alone can get you a spot in the lineup.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I can score at will, three point far 2 mid shot fade away drive to the bucket, anything.

I have weak ball handling skills though, and I am not very fast.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Or watch alot of old basketball games and just analyze what they do


Hold old do you mean?



> I am not very fast.


Then do a lot of distance running, it'll help you lose weight. You probably have some strong legs, but its harder for you cause your heavier. Once your lighter, than you'll run faster. Along with distance running, do a lot of jump roping and suicides.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I can score at will, three point far 2 mid shot fade away drive to the bucket, anything.
> 
> I have weak ball handling skills though, and I am not very fast.


"I can score at will, three point far 2 mid shot fade away drive to the bucket, anything." If you can score score at will then i am pretty sure the coach would have given you a spot.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah but I am not very fast, and I am a SF which you should be fast at that position, thats why I think I am going to have a hard time making the team...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

seriously buy the Steve Nash tape because i saw some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm 13, no credit card, and my parents are tight on money... How am I going to get it?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

t1no said:


> "I can score at will, three point far 2 mid shot fade away drive to the bucket, anything." If you can score score at will then i am pretty sure the coach would have given you a spot.


Not nessesarily, because I can score at will but my high school coach will never play me, because he doesnt like me. He has no reason not to like me, its just he hates my class mates which means Im hated by association.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No offense, but Steve Nash's video wont do much. I mean, it'll help, but its not worth your money. Most people involved in basketball can give you tips. I mean, Steve Nash teaching you how to play defense?

There really are no secrets and shortcuts, just put in the sweat and hours.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Not nessesarily, because I can score at will but my high school coach will never play me, because he doesnt like me. He has no reason not to like me, its just he hates my class mates which means Im hated by association.


He's in middle school not high school, huge difference.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> No offense, but Steve Nash's video wont do much. I mean, it'll help, but its not worth your money. Most people involved in basketball can give you tips. I mean, Steve Nash teaching you how to play defense?
> 
> There really are no secrets and shortcuts, just put in the sweat and hours.


You can't learn defense, he wants to work on his footwork and ball handling.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

eh..yeah..but, it doesnt matter if your good or not. If your coach doesnt like you, your not going to play...unless you have godly skills


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> eh..yeah..but, it doesnt matter if your good or not. If your coach doesnt like you, your not going to play...unless you have godly skills


You misunderstood me, "Not nessesarily, because I can score at will but my high school coach will never play me" i was talking about the first part of your post and i doubt he has the same problem as you.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I doubt it too, but Im just saying, just because you can score at will doesnt mean you have a roster spot


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> I doubt it too, but Im just saying, just because you can score at will doesnt mean you have a roster spot


Well if your coach doesn't like you then maybe, but if you can score at will in middle school i am pretty sure you have a spot.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

How big is your school and how good are the other players on the team?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

5-7 160lbs is considered overweight?

How about 7-1 325lbs? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> 5-7 160lbs is considered overweight?
> 
> How about 7-1 325lbs? :biggrin:


I'm not sure, but I think you can make a better living at 7-1, 325.

And get a cool Superman tatoo, as well. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think you can make a better living at 7-1, 325.
> 
> And get a cool Superman tatoo, as well. :biggrin:


But 5-7-160lbs could be 7-1-325lbs in the making. Just 3 more heavy growth spurts, and we got ourselves a super-saint-baller. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking for this type of ball handling?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1cgc91Gf0zw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1cgc91Gf0zw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Before you get there, ballers must go through this:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/go0ixzF1XL8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/go0ixzF1XL8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck Saint...:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Let me clear this up with you guys, I AM NOT FAT. I'm more of a Tim Duncan body than a Shaq body if you catch it... Good size good weight...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Let me clear this up with you guys, I AM NOT FAT. I'm more of a Tim Duncan body than a Shaq body if you catch it... Good size good weight...


I don't think any of us said you are fat. I personally compared you to a possible Shaq, which is definitely not a bad thing, especially considering Shaq is VERY fit. You remember the bloody nose Shaq gave Stackhouse just from Stack running into his chest....

:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You're not fat, or even overweight for that matter, but even if you are pretty muscular, losing a little weight would help your BMI, help you increase speed if you choose to lose weight by jogging, and increase your overall fitness and athleticism.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> You're not fat, or even overweight for that matter, but even if you are pretty muscular, losing a little weight would help your BMI, help you increase speed if you choose to lose weight by jogging, and increase your overall fitness and athleticism.


 Thats what I am trying to do, gain my speed.

Some stuff I am working on

Ball Handling
Speed
Footwork
Low post Defense

My ball handling is getting better and so is my footwork.

How can I lose weight quick so I can get faster?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> How can I lose weight quick so I can get faster?


Well i know how but...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Well i know how but...


Yeah, there's a lot of things out there that are temporary. 

Saint, remember that while you're still growing, changes are taking place that will continue for at least a couple of more years. You can build muscle and increase your metabolism, but probably not by much because you're young. 

Muscle does weigh more than fat, remember; you can work out and get in better shape, and not lose much weight because of this. The main thing is keep/improve your agility, stamina, and seriously consider the coordination a soccer ball can teach.

The careers of Hakeem and Nash can attest to it. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you guys see this?









*6-foot-8 Little Leaguer towers over foes*
By GENARO C. ARMAS, Associated Press Writer Mon Aug 21, 1:31 AM ET
SOUTH WILLIAMSPORT, Pa. - Aaron Durley towers over the competition at the Little League World Series.

The 13-year-old first baseman for Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, stands an imposing 6-foot-8 and weighs 256 pounds.

"I was standing next to him and I was up to his elbows," Scott Kingery, a 12-year-old, 4-foot-9 Phoenix shortstop, said after meeting Durley.

At the secluded dorms where teams stay during the tournament, Durley has become as much of an attraction as the pool, the pingpong table and the video arcade.

The soft-spoken Durley doesn't mind the attention. He even lets opponents snap pictures with him during down time.

But Durley, who played at the series last year, too — when he was a mere 6-foot-4 — is crystal-clear about his top priority in South Williamsport.

"I'm more confident this year, ready to do what I need to do," Durley said after a practice. "Hit the ball out."

Fittingly, his favorite major leaguer is David "Big Papi" Ortiz, the Boston Red Sox slugger.

Durley, batting fifth, didn't hit a homer, but he walked twice, singled and scored a run Sunday when his Arabian American squad from Dhahran defeated Saipan, 9-1. Saudi Arabia (2-0) stands a good chance of advancing out of pool play after failing to win a game last year.

Also Sunday, two players were hurt during the game between Lemont, Ill., and Staten Island, N.Y., and taken to Williamsport Hospital.

Lemont outfielder Austin Mastela was hit by a pitch in the helmet in the second and had bleeding and swelling near the back of his ear, manager Mike Hall said. Staten Island shortstop Chris Goetz hurt his right leg after being called out at home while trying to score on an attempted squeeze play.

Both players had been treated and released, a nursing supervisor said early Monday.

Lemont won 1-0 after a frantic finish.

In other games, Columbia, Mo., routed Portsmouth, N.H., 14-5; Columbus, Ga., beat Phoenix, 4-1; Beaverton, Ore., defeated Lake Charles, La., 9-1; and Mexico defeated Russia, 11-1 in five innings.

Arabian American is a fixture at the World Series, having qualified the last seven years, and 12 of the last 13. The players' parents primarily work for oil companies in the Middle East.

The team has a peculiar baseball superstition — the players dye their hair blond for the World Series.

As if Durley wasn't easy enough to pick out in a crowd.

Columbia, Mo., manager Jeff Echelmeier watched Durley attract attention while the player was standing on a porch near a path to the cafeteria.

"About four teams came through, and everyone wanted to know how tall he was," Echelmeier said. "He said 'About 6-foot-8' about 40 times in a row."

He's still growing, too. Durley only shared the tallest-player designation last year. Series sponsors who shower players with free equipment didn't have new spikes readily available for Durley, who wears size 19 shoes.

Aaron's mother, Dana Durley, said her son didn't understand how much taller he was than most kids until he stayed at the Little League dorms last year.

"He takes it in stride," she said Sunday night after her son's team won. "He's been reared to say that the only thing you can control is your behavior. You can't control what other people think."

Aaron, who also plays basketball, isn't the only tall guy on his team. Durley nearly stands toe-to-toe with his manager and father, James Durley.

Dhahran pitcher and outfielder Michael Knight is 6-foot-3, 190 pounds. Five-foot-8, 226-pound, third baseman Andrew Holden is a dangerous hitter, having homered twice in the series, including a three-run blast against Saipan.

Team followers said it was just coincidence that there were so many tall players on the squad.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *6-foot-8 Little Leaguer towers over foes*


Forgot the link. Here it is. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060821/ap_on_sp_ot/bby_little_league


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Today we had a scrimmage today, I was distributing the ball even though I was playing the 3

My stat line today

4 points (game winner!!)
3 rebounds
3 blocks 
2 steals
5 assists

I was distributing the ball because I had a 6'5 guy on my team and he the other teams tallest guy was 5'8

I'm still not the best ball handler but in the past few days I've gotten better, I keep getting beaten off the dribble, I have to get my speed up some how.

We played to 21

Final score 21 to 9

I'll update this thread as I continue on


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice line, a 6 foot 5 middle schooler's crazy.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah and he is turning 14 after I am! He should be around 6'9 when he gets to his oldest but I think he can get 7' because each year since I've known him he's been growing 3-4 inches every summer.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn, thought I was tall at 6ft (I'm 14).


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Damn, thought I was tall at 6ft (I'm 14).


shhh im 5'10 and 18.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I've mentioned before, I went to middle school with Larry Johnson, who was 6'-6" when he was in the NBA. I'm 6'-2", but we were the same height at 13.

So you never know. :krazy:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Had 3 scrimmages today with a different group of guys, I'll avg up the stats

28 ppg
11 rpg
15 apg (WOW suprised me too)
2 bpg
1 spg

I was getting beaten off the dribble alot today though, I was playing with my other team against some people at teh REC center and we played aroun 5-6 games.

I really need to lose weight, at the end of this summer I was around 160, now I am 178 even. I know alot of it's muscle but it's really slowing me down... *ALOT*

I need to find a good way to lose weight, I want to lose atleast 5-6 pounds a week but thats not "healthy" but last year I lose 6 pounds a week for a good 2-3 weeks but then gained it again on vacation...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I assume in an active boy like yourself, it's just babyfat. When you go through your big growth spurt, it should turn to muscle.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Had 3 scrimmages today with a different group of guys, I'll avg up the stats
> 
> 28 ppg
> 11 rpg
> ...


178? Woah nelly, I'm 170 at 6 feet. You're probably more muscular though.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I am but it's making me mad. My weight is slowing me down. I am quick but not fast if you understand that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Do you have a way of increasing your heart rate for an extended period, such as sprints? Your motabalism may need a boost, if you see yourself gaining weight during a period of rest, like vacation.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What if I run on a tread mill every day for 20 min? Will that help me get faster?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> What if I run on a tread mill every day for 20 min? Will that help me get faster?


It will help you lose some weight and that's a start.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> What if I run on a tread mill every day for 20 min? Will that help me get faster?


The important thing is monitoring your heart rate. You have to reach a certain rate and maintain it for a prolonged period of time, and that's how you improve your stamina and lose weight at the same time. After you do 20 minute sessions for a while, you will want to move it up to 25 min, 30 min, 35 min, etc...

Considering your age, I would get a goal of 45 minutes.

If you have issues with your ankles or knees, I would highly recommend using the elliptical machine.

As t1no said, that's a start. A great start *IMO*.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

So...how's it going?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I had a scrimmage yesterday with my 
6' 5' friend

4 points
3 assists
4 rebounds
0 blocks
1 steal

Game went to 11, and I was tired because I was in breakfast club (something coaches use to disciplince students) before that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Game went to 11, and I was tired because I was in breakfast club (something coaches use to disciplince students) before that.


Sometimes when you're tired, you will be able to gauge your stamina level; output when you're fresh isn't really what fitness is about when playing most sports anyway.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah I figured that, it's like you get your second lung or somthing like that.

I have gotten a little faster, but I get fatigued easily...


----------

